

Cisco cutting up to 2,000 jobs - alexgartrell
http://www.cnbc.com/id/31847328/for/cnbc/

======
alexgartrell
There's something surreal about getting "n employees to be cut from X" when
you work at X. Thank god I'm just an intern.

Anyone hiring interns next summer?

